
SEO For Responsive Websites - bjansn
http://mobile.smashingmagazine.com/2013/11/15/seo-for-responsive-websites/
======
Gaurav322
I believe your article SEO For Responsive Websites because when i search SEO
responsive Website in Google, then your result is in first position... Keep it
fellas!!! you rock it...

